# 4wd 240sx conversion cost?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Im just curious How much would it cost to turn a 240sx into a 4wd with an RB26dett? Im not sure how much it would cost, but im sure it will be alot. Also, woulden't doing that swap add even more weight in the front and throw off the weight distribution even more? and how much (or little) would it affect handeling? 
And would you be able to do this swap with the Attessa-Pro electronic torque split and active lsd?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it depends where u get the motor from and how much labor will be for installing it. i've found them for as low as $3000. labor will depend on who installs it and how much they charge. it would make the front end heavier, so i wouldn't try to drift all the time in it.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> it depends where u get the motor from and how much labor will be for installing it. i've found them for as low as $3000. labor will depend on who installs it and how much they charge. it would make the front end heavier, so i wouldn't try to drift all the time in it.


Actually the drift bible it says that a heavier front end is an advantage .If there was a way to add the "attessa-pro" to the 240, drifting could be possible. The attessa-pro usually keeps the vehicle is RWD most of the time but when drifting, I heard that it could actually help the driver during drifts.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It's more cost effective to import a skyline. It has been done before, but every AWD conversion I have seen thus far looks like shit. I'd say move onto something else.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Around $16000. http://members.shaw.ca/kfgroup/240sx_-_2jz.htm Try this instead


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

S14240SR said:


> And would you be able to do this swap with the Attessa-Pro electronic torque split and active lsd?


Most people (well the lucky few) who put complete 4WD drivelines in VL Commodores, don't worry about the electronic torque control. Instead they run the car in RWD only mode, and put a switch on the steering wheel. Push the switch and 50-50 drive is yours.....


----------

